# A little feedback:)



## LarsikComposer

Hi guys! Im pretty new to this forum but I think its a great forum and would like to present some of my compositions. You can find them on my youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/ComposerLarsik

It would be great if you could give me some feedback, both good and bad

Anyway, have a nice day


----------



## Rasa

One tip. C major is the hardest key to play on the piano. If you ever intend to compose pieces that are technically more difficult then this one, try to have at least a few black keys to boot.


----------



## Alan_GonMar

sounds great. reminded me of Ludovico Einaudi(did i got it right?)


----------



## LarsikComposer

Many composers think they`re cool because they compose music they can`t even play (Usually new beginners who makes a mess in a cheap notation software).
Well, luckily for me I dont compose to create technically difficult pieces as a main goal. 

Thank you Alan. Its and honor to be "compared" with Einaudi


----------



## Henke

I like your music a lot. I don't know of many classical composers so I can't really compare.

The PianoPiece begins with seriousness but then blossoms out in high note variations, which gives me chills. It sounds a little Japanese in some way. 

And I like the Movie Soundtrack, gives me some euphoric feelings as well.

The other song doesn't appeal to me as much as the other too.

I would like to hear more from you. Have you written any classical songs with folk music melodies?


----------



## MJTTOMB

So uh. Why is "Piano piece in C major" in A minor?

That's kindof bugging me. Really, it seems like that would be a pretty easy thing for such an esteemed composer as yourself to not get entirely wrong.


----------



## LarsikComposer

Oh my god, thats pretty embarrasing:/ I can assure you that this is just a little mistake, hehe. I havent thought of it until you mentioned it. 

Well, an esteemed composer? Are you being sarcastic or something

Henke, thank you very much for your kind comments. Nice to hear I will upload new music to my channel soon. 
I have not written any classical songs with folk music melodies. I just listen to Edvard Grieg instead


----------



## LarsikComposer

I have uploaded one new "song" on my youtube channel. Enjoy or hate or even comment it if you want


----------



## Lyricsop

LarsikComposer said:


> Hi guys! Im pretty new to this forum but I think its a great forum and would like to present some of my compositions. You can find them on my youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/ComposerLarsik
> 
> It would be great if you could give me some feedback, both good and bad
> 
> Anyway, have a nice day


Forgive me Larsik, for I am only a classical singer and not a composer so I will give you my take on this composition from a singers' point of view. String Concerto No. 2 in F Major Movement 2 is a wonderful creative composition in which the Major's and Minor's flow together beautifully to create a rich, warm, resonance that is pleasing to the ear. Each phrase transitions on a smooth flow from one phrase to the next while incorporating delicate, rich warm overtones as well as utilizing deep rich, warm undertones that give a sense of gentle tenderness with a lightly, soft emphasized dramatic effect that transitions into a soft, sadness and again transitions into a heightened soft, urgent sense of joy. The only question which entered my mind when listening to this composition was the timing and the time signature.

The beginning few measures where wonderful but as this movement progressed, I felt that the differentiation on the timing from one movement to the next wasn't defined enough there wasn't enough variance-just my opinion though. Overall, this is a phenomenal composition and worthy of attention-belissimo.

Good luck on your composition


----------



## LarsikComposer

Hi Lyricsop!

Thank you so much for your kind comment

I like your description of my piece. You are saying exactly what I wanted to achieve with this movement, to create a warm and soft piece with both dark undertones and joy, and pleasing to the ear of course.

I do agree with you on the timing, but that is exactly what I want. Many places I didn`t want it to be defined. I wanted the different "themes" to transition into each other in a smooth way and honestly I think I did it pretty god The time signature is 3/4 by the way.

Anyway, thank you again for your kind comment. Much appreciated


----------



## Lyricsop

LarsikComposer said:


> Hi Lyricsop!
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind comment
> 
> I like your description of my piece. You are saying exactly what I wanted to achieve with this movement, to create a warm and soft piece with both dark undertones and joy, and pleasing to the ear of course.
> 
> I do agree with you on the timing, but that is exactly what I want. Many places I didn`t want it to be defined. I wanted the different "themes" to transition into each other in a smooth way and honestly I think I did it pretty god The time signature is 3/4 by the way.
> 
> Anyway, thank you again for your kind comment. Much appreciated


No, problem composing any composition takes much time and effort on any composers' part and each composer has their own unique and valuable element that makes their composition stand out from any other composition, much like a classical singer's or opera singers voice

Best of luck to you-Larsik


----------



## LarsikComposer

Just wanted to let you know that I have uploaded a new piece on my youtube channel named The Lonely Road (Yeah, pretty nice titel I know). Some of you will like, some of you will not


----------



## Victor

*Enchanting Lonely Road*

Congratulations Lars, on your lovely, restful and exquisite composition. The orchestration is great too.

I'm new to this web forum, and it's splendid. I also try to compose music in the classical/romantic style, but I'm 66 years old. It's wonderful to hear new music composed by a 25 year old, in the tuneful, harmonious and diatonic style that I love, and which you have adopted, when most of the 'new' music I hear is unlistenable for me.

Hearing your work encourages me to believe that beautiful music like yours will not die.

I'd love some feedback on my recent effort, wriiten 'down under' in Australia. Piano Trio in D Major

Well done Lars


----------



## LarsikComposer

Thank you very much for your kind comment. Much appreciated Im glad you liked it


----------

